# DaveRorem Training Seminar



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

The Dave Rorem Seminar is approaching quickly! 2 1/2 weeks left to get entered. All 4 Utah Retriever Clubs are hosting this as a fund raiser for Lee Kay. There are slots for Handler teams (Dogs must be MH or QAA minimum) and observers. Enter through Entry Express, and search for events in Utah.

Seminar is Friday May 31, Sat June 1, Sun June 2nd. And includes a BBQ dinner Saturday at the Center Head quarters which will include a raffle with plenty of items from Avery Sporting Dog, Purina Pro Plan, Tri Tronics and others.

This is a rare opporuntity for us to attend a seminar from a A List Pro and help our local grounds in the process.

See ya'll there and good luck this Trial/ Test season!

Call Eric Fryer for questions

[email protected]

801-686-3714


----------

